
Show HN: A smart contract for Super Bowl Ethereum bets - CryptoBowlCo
http://CryptoBowl.co
======
coolspot
It is trivial to make this contract forfeit money so no one can withdraw
anything including owners.

You really need professional advice and audit.

~~~
CryptoBowlCo
And how would you go about doing that? Can’t think of how you would go about
that, we did search around a lot for security advice

~~~
coolspot
I emailed you on gmail posted on the web site.

Let’s chat.

